# Newbie issue I guess..



## xav (May 9, 2011)

Hello all,

I am trying to get some acquaintance with some FreeBSD utils like jails. But strangely though I am getting an odd error. I googled for similar errors but I don't seem to find anything even close. I guess I am missing something important but not sure what.

I had ran the following commands...


```
portsnap fetch
portsnap extract
portsnap update
cd /usr/ports/sysutil/ezjail
make install clean
```

But when I try to run [cmd=]bsd#/usr/local/bin/ezjail-admin update -p -i[/cmd]:

```
Error: Your source tree in /usr/src seems to be incomplete (Makefile is missing).
```

When I checked /usr/src, it is completely empty. Any ideas what I am doing wrong?

Regards

Xav


----------



## wblock@ (May 9, 2011)

It wants to use the system source, so install it.  Use csup(1) along with the appropriate supfile from /usr/share/examples/cvsup.


----------



## AndyUKG (May 9, 2011)

Hi,

  to expand a little on the previous answer. The reason you are getting this error is because when you installed FreeBSD you didn't choose to install the source as well. For many applications you don't need the source, but for many others like jails you do. You can choose to install the source as per the previous answer, and you can also install from your original installation media during OS install or also after. However if you have patched the server via freebsd-upgrade since install then the source on the CD will be out of date...

thanks Andy.


----------



## xav (May 10, 2011)

Thank you Andy 

I still seem to be running into strange issues. I had originally did a minimal install of FreeBSD. So I removed it, and a full "developer" mode install with all the sources.

Currently my /usr/src has ...


```
bsd1# ll
total 448
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel    6200 Dec 31 11:32 COPYRIGHT
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel     442 Dec 21 10:09 LOCKS
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel    6659 Dec 21 10:09 MAINTAINERS
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel   12990 Dec 21 10:09 Makefile
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel   42773 Dec 21 21:37 Makefile.inc1
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel  230702 Dec 21 10:09 ObsoleteFiles.inc
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel    3087 Dec 21 10:09 README
-rw-r--r--    1 root  wheel   70999 Feb 16 07:28 UPDATING
drwxr-xr-x   40 root  wheel    1024 Feb 16 18:29 bin
drwxr-xr-x    8 root  wheel     512 Feb 16 18:29 cddl
drwxr-xr-x   55 root  wheel    1024 Feb 16 18:31 contrib
drwxr-xr-x    5 root  wheel     512 Feb 16 18:31 crypto
drwxr-xr-x   22 root  wheel    2048 Feb 16 18:31 etc
drwxr-xr-x   13 root  wheel     512 Feb 16 18:31 games
drwxr-xr-x    4 root  wheel     512 Feb 16 18:32 gnu
drwxr-xr-x    7 root  wheel    2048 Feb 16 18:32 include
drwxr-xr-x    9 root  wheel     512 Feb 16 18:32 kerberos5
drwxr-xr-x   80 root  wheel    1536 Feb 16 18:32 lib
drwxr-xr-x   31 root  wheel    1024 Feb 16 18:32 libexec
drwxr-xr-x   12 root  wheel     512 Feb 16 18:32 release
drwxr-xr-x    4 root  wheel     512 Feb 16 18:32 rescue
drwxr-xr-x   91 root  wheel    2048 Feb 16 18:32 sbin
drwxr-xr-x    6 root  wheel     512 Feb 16 18:32 secure
drwxr-xr-x   24 root  wheel     512 Feb 16 18:32 share
drwxr-xr-x   56 root  wheel    1024 Feb 16 18:34 sys
drwxr-xr-x   12 root  wheel     512 Feb 16 18:34 tools
drwxr-xr-x  232 root  wheel    4096 Feb 16 18:34 usr.bin
drwxr-xr-x  208 root  wheel    4096 Feb 16 18:34 usr.sbin
```

Then I tried ...

```
portsnap fetch
portsnap extract
portsnap update
cd /usr/ports/sysutils/ezjail
make install clean
```

But I get this error..


```
--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> Installing everything
--------------------------------------------------------------
cd /usr/src; make -f Makefile.inc1 install
===> share/info (install)
install -o root -g wheel -m 444  dir-tmpl /usr/jails/fulljail/usr/share/info/dir
install:No such file or directory
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/share/info.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
Error: The command 'make installworld' failed.
  Refer to the error report(s) above.
```
What have I missed this time?

Regards

Xav


----------



## SirDice (May 10, 2011)

You need to *buildworld* before you can *installworld*.

Handbook: 24.7 Rebuilding â€œworldâ€


----------



## xav (May 14, 2011)

Thank You very much, that helped. Now it is working.
Sorry for the late reply, got busy with my work.

Though I couldn't understand every part of the doc (too technical), I managed to get it working.

Thanks for all your help.

Regards

Antonio.


----------

